

Where to start learning about servers and hosting stuff? - toutouastro

I'am a programmer but I'am not really advanced in servers and hosting stuff.<p>I'am afraid if I start a big web app I will not know how to scale since I do not know anything about servers and stuff like that.
so where I can start learning about this stuff ?
======
marinescualex
I agree with dirkdeman, you can't start a big web app overnight - you start
small and learn by doing. Try deploying on a VPS and when you get stuck, you
can ask <http://serverfault.com>. Also I would recommend checking
<http://debian-handbook.info/> for reference (if you're going to deploy a
debian based distribution). Good luck!

------
dirkdeman
You learn by doing, reading tutorials on the internet, by asking questions on
StackOverflow and by making mistakes. Start out small with some basic web
hosting, or play around with a VPS. Get comfortable with using Linux. Or
tinker around with Amazon Web Services (free for the first year!)But really,
don't worry about scaling too much. You don't just start a big web app, even
Facebook took a couple of years to get to a size where they had to worry about
scaling.

------
dholowiski
Just do it, + google. I can't think of any better way. If you're leaning
towards Red Hat/CentOS, then an RHEL Certification book will fill in a lot of
knowlege holes. Always keep a Amazon AWS micro-instance or a local Linux
server to mess around on.

